# New home studio



## Cam (Jan 5, 2011)

So over christmas, my manager decided she wants me to be able to make more music. She said she loves my creativity, and lack of being able to come into the studio often isn't good for someone like me.

So she went all "totally awesome and badass" mode, and got me a home studio set up for Christmas.

What came in this package was:

1 M-audio microphone & guitar interface
1 Oxygen8 V2 MIDI controller
Some generic studio grade headphones

And a computer tower with these awesome programs on it

Reason (4.0)
Logitech Pro Tools
Sonar 7.0
and Cakewalk.

So ive been basically sand boxing the different synths and mixing techniques of these awesome softwares. There very difficult to get a hang of, but once I got it i'll be completely straight.

So far the only trouble is trying to figure out just what I want to make. I kinda sit here and try to write a good synth lead or riff, just to get me started...but thats the hard part. Once ive got a good riff, then I absolutely take off... but getting to that point is the hardest.

Ive only exported one demo so far. Just a revamped instrumental version of my song "Curtains"

[video=youtube;OyIN7dL8AKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyIN7dL8AKQ[/video]

^^^ Yea click that.. to experience an orgasm my first, somewhat professional, demo


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

pretty good :>


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 14, 2011)

I have to admit, this is pretty damn amazing haha. Keep up the good work :3


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2011)

Cam said:


> [video=youtube;OyIN7dL8AKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyIN7dL8AKQ[/video]


 
Wait
that's all I'd have to do to get a free tower and studio equipment?
well fuck


----------



## Cam (Jan 14, 2011)

Aden said:


> Wait
> that's all I'd have to do to get a free tower and studio equipment?
> well fuck


 
My manager thinks im the greatest thing since sliced bread.

I get like every perk ever :3


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

man I have never gotten into a great situation like that haha that rules

i'd suck a dick or two for a set-up like that, my current monitoring situation is awful.


----------



## Cam (Jan 14, 2011)

GHDA said:


> man I have never gotten into a great situation like that haha that rules
> 
> i'd suck a dick or two for a set-up like that, my current monitoring situation is awful.


 
Showing musical skills and having a marketing strategy is what helps get you what you need from your company. They are often willing to invest in someone who is marketable.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 14, 2011)

> i'd suck a dick or two for a set-up like that





Cam said:


> having a marketing strategy




-whistles innocently-


----------



## GHDA (Jan 15, 2011)

hahahahaha Glocky that is what I was implying xD

What company do you work for, Cam? I want to get into what you have and I have a good enough knowledge of pop production to give a good impression.


----------



## Cam (Jan 15, 2011)

GHDA said:


> hahahahaha Glocky that is what I was implying xD
> 
> What company do you work for, Cam? I want to get into what you have and I have a good enough knowledge of pop production to give a good impression.


 
My place is local, so unless you happen to be about 30 minutes from Boston, youre gonna have to find a local place.

Im signed under E Major prod. of Chelmsford MA
http://emajorproductions.com/


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Sick man! Keep working at it and make your manager some fucking money instead of chilling on a fur forum lol!!

Nah but really, I guess she's trusting you enough to make a return on investment so fuck it, either you're awesome or she's high. Your sound is pretty solid, tho.


----------



## Cam (Jan 16, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> Sick man! Keep working at it and make your manager some fucking money instead of chilling on a fur forum lol!!
> 
> Nah but really, I guess she's trusting you enough to make a return on investment so fuck it, either you're awesome or she's high. Your sound is pretty solid, tho.



Thanx, im pretty sure im capable of making marketable music on my own. My manager thinks so, so I got back up. That song isnt even a full attempt of mine either obviously, thats just a song created on pure experimentation


----------

